# 2011 Los Angeles Local Scope Of Practice



## mother jugs&speed (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello All, just took the "Local Scope Of Practice" test over at UCLA Friday.  What a waste of $60!, They cram you into a basic class on there last day of class which mind you is filled with like 50 people.  This guy flips thru a couple of slides, gives you a 25 question test and you gotta wait for your results till next week.  Well I found out I didn't pass it by 1 question.  The test had nothing to do with what this guy babbled over.  Nothing was clear or really covered in this lecture.  He took everyone that was there for the expanded scope to a separate room to test and then was covering the rest of it with his class.  I don't mean to come here and complain BUT is there a test or something out there to practice these new 2011 protocols to get my license?  I can not get my California License until I register with a county.  I just got a job offer but they need my ambulance drivers license which is all fine considering I gotta go to the DMV take the test already got the live scan and physical.  Already paid my license fees to the County but I need that expanded scope.  Any suggestions?  I am really pissed as well to the fact that they charged me an additional $15 to transfer my info because they had me down for a different date later on in July.  WTF. -Thanks!-


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 6, 2011)

is your job in LA? if not go get a ventura county card the UCLA class is a joke I took it 2 yrs ago and showed up and the main teacher wasnt even there the assistant teacher didnt even know what she was supposed to do. so she just wrote our names down and we sat in that same type of class where they just told us to sit in the back and after the class she was like ok the expanded scope can leave. no test nothin just a hand written note saying I was there. so i took that to my employer and they were cool with it. Then 2 wks later I get a certificate from UCLA saying I took and completed the course. what a joke!!!


----------



## mother jugs&speed (Jul 6, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> is your job in LA? if not go get a ventura county card the UCLA class is a joke I took it 2 yrs ago and showed up and the main teacher wasnt even there the assistant teacher didnt even know what she was supposed to do. so she just wrote our names down and we sat in that same type of class where they just told us to sit in the back and after the class she was like ok the expanded scope can leave. no test nothin just a hand written note saying I was there. so i took that to my employer and they were cool with it. Then 2 wks later I get a certificate from UCLA saying I took and completed the course. what a joke!!!


Yea, just got hired on with a company in L.A. County.  It pissed me off as well that I had to pay $10 parking.   Ive been hired on as a driver, just need to take my ambulance drivers test tomorrow at the DMV.


----------



## Joe (Jul 6, 2011)

expanded scope is a joke. i applied in lancaster and they accepted my kern card as good enough without the expanded scope. they werent hiring at the time so maybe that made a difference. LACO has the most restrictive scope i have seen. come up to kern and be an EMT and not jsut a driver.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 7, 2011)

I was hired in LA without my ex-scope then like 2 yrs later i was required to get it. Im trying to get to kern as a medic with hall no know if they are hiring. planning on calling tomorrow and checking my app status.


----------



## Joe (Jul 7, 2011)

go to hallamb.com or google their website and they should have current openings listed. they have been hiring a TON of emts so maybe they need medics. i will tell you this, Bakersfield sucks a hole but the outlying areas are really nice and run 48's. good luck hopefully see you running calls around here


----------



## mother jugs&speed (Jul 8, 2011)

Joe said:


> expanded scope is a joke. i applied in lancaster and they accepted my kern card as good enough without the expanded scope. they werent hiring at the time so maybe that made a difference. LACO has the most restrictive scope i have seen. come up to kern and be an EMT and not jsut a driver.



Did it today.  Went to Emergency Concepts.  Got it done for $25!!!!! that beats the snot out of UCLA!.  Frank has been in the field since 1970 and does a great job at teaching it.  I highly recommend.


----------



## Joe (Jul 8, 2011)

good to know! whithout taking up too much of your time what is so special about x-scope?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 8, 2011)

It's pretty much for IFT emts and what they can and can't transport such as different meds in an IV.


----------



## mother jugs&speed (Jul 8, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> It's pretty much for IFT emts and what they can and can't transport such as different meds in an IV.



LOL You summed it up so well, maybe you could teach it and charge an arm and a leg like UCLA?


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 8, 2011)

For those asking about Hall hiring - PM me and I can get you some details. In short - they are currently hiring.


----------



## Joe (Jul 8, 2011)

dont tell everyone hall is hiring! i need to reapply in January! wait till then to tell people about it! :rofl:


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you are an EMT I think you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 8, 2011)

sent PM


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 8, 2011)

replied


----------



## JD9940 (Jul 21, 2011)

mother said:


> Did it today.  Went to Emergency Concepts.  Got it done for $25!!!!! that beats the snot out of UCLA!.  Frank has been in the field since 1970 and does a great job at teaching it.  I highly recommend.



pretty sure it's Fred...

anyways I got my LA County Scope through Emergency Concepts as well. very relaxed atmosphere, no test, got my cert same day, aside from the 90 minute drive it was painless


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 21, 2011)

just a heads up next time you need a refresher get a group of like 10 or more and Fred will come to you.


----------



## JD9940 (Jul 21, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> just a heads up next time you need a refresher get a group of like 10 or more and Fred will come to you.



great to know
i'll be sure to pass that along


----------

